# Show Names



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Does a horses show name have to be its registered name if you aren't showing in breed shows?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Nope. If you and your horse do well why not use it? I know of a competitor in open shows wanted people to thing she was riding a reg. horse so gave him a three name name.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Not that I know of. I use my horse's registered name all around just because no one takes a horse named Baby Girl very seriously. :wink:


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

My ponies name that I use is
Woodville Park Jeremy Fisher when his paddock name is Archie


----------

